# Any recommendations for butcher knives/boning knives?



## spencerdella (Sep 27, 2018)

I would like to get a set of butcher knives for butchering deer. I have other kitchen knives, but I am trying to get a set that will be kept sharp and ready for deer season.

Anyone have a recommendation (blade size and form, brand, etc.) for:

1. Skinner
2. All around a butcher knife
3. Boning knife

Further, if you have a favorite knife for processing fish (filleting) please share.

It's here my interested: Wusthof Classic Flexible Boning Knife

If you're a Wusthof owner, would like to hear your experience with the extendable Wusthof durability and how they compare to other Boning Knives you've tried.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Forschner fibrox is cheaper and not in any way inferior.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

My preference for breaking down an animal is carbon. It touches up fast on the steel (ceramic) and mine hold an edge well. I pretty much use a Hankotsu (Japanese boning knife) it has a wide 6" stiff blade and a knife with a narrow 6" blade. I also employ a sawzall with a meat blade for splitting, removing ribs, shanks, neck, etc. 

For fish I use my trusty Rapala that I've had for decades. For large fish like Striper I'll use a Japanese Deba knife.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

A proper deba-bochō is great for fish if you know how to use it, but if you are used to the French system, it may not be worth re-learning. Quite different techniques.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Generally, butchers sharpen their knives on a daily basis. This means the knives “ shrink”, and fast, since coarse abrasives remove metal, fast.

What this means, is that professional meat cutters like their knives inexpensive, since a good one will shrink within a year and become useless unless it is reground and reprofiled to a boning knife. Which is what usually happens.

Aalso, the pro meat cutters like their knives with injection modded handles. This means they are easier to sanitize since there is no gap between the scales and the blade, it also means the plastic handles have a textured surface making it easier to grip when your hands are wet or when wearing chain mail gloves ( which are mandated in many meat processing plants).


----------

